# Treiben im Teich



## krallowa (19. Mai 2017)

Hallo und guten Morgen,

gestern gab es die ersten Annäherungsversuche der Koi untereinander.
Man konnte schön erkennen wer männlich und wer weiblich ist.
Konnte das bisher nicht genau sagen, scheinen aber mehr Männchen im Teich zu sein.
Wassertemperatur 22°.
Ist bei euch auch schon das "Treiben" zu beobachten, lasst ihr den Teich wie er ist oder legt ihr Laichbürsten aus?
Weiß nicht ob ich es gut oder schlecht finden soll.
Würde es ja gern mal erleben das die Koi sich vermehren, nur hab ich mal gelesen das dann das Wasser ziemlich versaut ist und eine TWW ist ziemlich teuer.
Bin hin und her gerissen.
MfG
Ralf


----------



## tosa (19. Mai 2017)

den TWW musst du auch bei Laichbürsten machen. Die Brühe stinkt fürchterlich und die brauchen danach dringend Frischwasser um die Werte einigermassen unter Kontrolle zu bringen!!!


----------



## troll20 (19. Mai 2017)

krallowa schrieb:


> TWW ist ziemlich teuer


Angenommen du würdest die Hälfte tauschen also bei 35k = 17,5k und hättest 3€ pro Kubikmeter wärst du bei 52,50.
Was kostet ein Tierarzt + Medikamente???? Ich glaube wesentlich mehr.
Aber 17,5 Kubikmeter waren jetzt nur ein Beispiel, nicht das du die auf einmal tauschen tust. Da sinkt deine WT gleich mal extrem und du brauchst trotzdem den TA


----------



## tosa (19. Mai 2017)

also ich hatte es gestern und habe 20% gewechselt, danach war der Gestank schon erträglicher und der Dreck war reduziert. Wichtig ist danach nicht füttern, die WW sind katastrophal und brauchen ein paar Tage um sich zu regenerieren. Bei einem schneller, bei dem anderen langsamer, abhängig vom Biofilter.


----------



## krallowa (19. Mai 2017)

Waaaaaas die haben Spaß und ich den Gestank, ne da mach ich nicht mit.
Dachte das Wasser wird nur trübe durch den Eiweißüberschuss und das war es dann.
Nein, so erlaub ich das nicht, werde heute mal mit den Fischen reden und ihnen kaltes duschen empfehlen, oder einfach das Wasser so weit runter kühlen das sie keine Lust mehr haben.
Also besser keinen Nachwuchs, habe gestern erst 7Tsd Liter aufgefüllt.
MfG
Ralf


----------



## tosa (19. Mai 2017)

krallowa schrieb:


> Dachte das Wasser wird nur trübe durch den Eiweißüberschuss und das war es dann.


ja, trübe ist es danach.....



krallowa schrieb:


> Waaaaaas die haben Spaß und ich den Gestank, ne da mach ich nicht mit.


na, da kommt auch Urin mit raus..... das stinkt dann schon!



krallowa schrieb:


> Nein, so erlaub ich das nicht, werde heute mal mit den Fischen reden und ihnen kaltes duschen empfehlen, oder einfach das Wasser so weit runter kühlen das sie keine Lust mehr haben.


mach mal, das motiviert die gerade..... grins


----------



## GabiundBernd (19. Mai 2017)

Dann frage ich auch mal..... wir haben auch Kois im Teich. Unser Teich ist ohne Folie, also rein Natur 20 x 20 ca. Was ist wen da die Kois meinen flirten zu wollen.. einen Filter haben wir nicht, dafür ein natürlichen Wasserzulauf


----------



## tosa (19. Mai 2017)

GabiundBernd schrieb:


> dafür ein natürlichen Wasserzulauf


na, das sieht doch dann schon gut aus....., oder? einfach bei der Größe 10-15% über den Tag verteilt wechseln....


----------



## GabiundBernd (19. Mai 2017)

Warum soll ich denn das Wasser wechsel...


----------



## tosa (19. Mai 2017)

um den Urin etwas zu verdünnen, du kannst es auch bleiben lassen, deine Entscheidung


----------



## GabiundBernd (19. Mai 2017)

Wir haben 2 große Kois ca. 50 cm und 4 kleinere ca. 25-30 cm, verschiedene Goldfische, 2 __ Störe ca. 90 cm,.... bei der Wassermenge....fällt da der Urin auf ?? Keine Ahnung welches Geschlecht die Fische haben.... die Goldfische sind jedenfalls 2 Stück heute morgen um 6 Uhr schon warum auch immer aus dem Wasser in die Höhe gesprungen, habe ich so auch noch nie gesehen. Die 2 Kois haben heute früh richtig Welle gemacht.... deswegen die Idee ob sie flirten ?? Habe die Störe und die Kois erst seit ein paar Tagen, deswegen muß ich erstmal schaun wie sich das entwickelt... Fotos kommen noch


----------



## tosa (19. Mai 2017)

ich denke mal dann kannst du das vernachlässigen. ich dachte ihr habt mehr....


----------



## Alfii147 (19. Mai 2017)

Schaden kann es trotzdem nicht, wenn man dann zusätzlich trotzdem etwas Wasser wechselt.
Kostet doch nicht die Welt, und man verdünnt den Mist im Teich.


----------



## troll20 (19. Mai 2017)

Aber sie wechselt doch ständig Wasser durch den natürlichen Zulauf. Ob das nun 10% sind, also 28800 Liter am Tag sind, keine Ahnung.


----------



## Alfii147 (19. Mai 2017)

Kommt halt drauf an, wie viel & was für ein "natürliches" Wasser da ankommt!



GabiundBernd schrieb:


> die Goldfische sind jedenfalls 2 Stück heute morgen um 6 Uhr schon warum auch immer aus dem Wasser in die Höhe gesprungen, habe ich so auch noch nie gesehen. Die 2 Kois haben heute früh richtig Welle gemacht.... deswegen die Idee ob sie flirten ?? Habe die __ Störe und die Kois erst seit ein paar Tagen



Wenn man sich dies mal genauer durchließt, könnte hier auch was ganz anderes im Argen sein ..


----------



## tosa (19. Mai 2017)

warten wir mal ab, bei dem Volumen dürfte da nichts schlimmes passieren


----------



## GabiundBernd (20. Mai 2017)

Was könnte da den im ..Argen.. sein ?? Die Kois ziehen ganz in Ruhe jetzt ihre Bahnen, alles ganz entspannt. Solange kein __ Fischreiher kommt. Der Wasserzulauf kommt über eine Pumpe von einem kleinen Bach. Zudem kommt noch Grundwasser dazu. Der Teich ist ja auch nur entstanden, da wir keine Lust mehr hatten diese ständig naße Wiese zu mähen. Das Gras wuchs ohne Ende und man ist mit keinem Rasenmäher durchgekommen, weil eben alles naß war.Ich muss mal schauen ob ich noch alte Fotos finde..


----------



## krallowa (31. Mai 2017)

Moin,
nix tut sich mehr im Teich, scheinen sich wieder nur faul in der Sonne zu braten.
Laichbürste ins Wasser gelegt, wird nicht beachtet außer von den Goldis.
Mal sehen ob noch was passiert.

MfG
Ralf


----------

